# uptime, complètement à l'ouest



## maousse (12 Juin 2005)

salut tout le monde,

c'est pas bien grave, mais la commande uptime me sort des trucs complètement farfelus, j'ai rebooté hier, et ça me répond ça :


```
$ uptime
 2:07  up 7 days, 16:11, 2 users, load averages: 2.17 3.03 2.59
```

bref, c'est la zone.

Vous avez une idée d'où ça peut venir ? J'ai pas trifouillé mes réglages date/heure, et à priori pas de bidouille.  :mouais: 

v'là :love:


----------



## maousse (28 Juillet 2005)

bon alors, pas d'amateurs ?

j'ai toujours le même problème, avec 10.4.2................?


----------



## daffyb (28 Juillet 2005)

Mon uptime fonctionne parfaitement 
quel type d'installation as tu fait pour passer à Tiger ?


----------



## DeniX (24 Juillet 2007)

J'aborde le Terminal depuis quelques jours et le r&#233;sultat d'uptime m'intrigue ;cela donne entre autres le nombre d'utilisateur connect&#233;s mais la r&#233;ponse donn&#233;e est rarement conforme.

Voici le r&#233;sultat sur un MacBook sous Tiger 10.4.10
21:02  up  3:36, 2 users, load averages: 
_who_ m''indique un seul utlisateur connect&#233;

Il y a qq jours sur un PM G5 : 

1&#232;re demande 3 users alors que je suis le seul compte ouvert et pas d'autres Mac en r&#233;seau 
je supprime la connectique r&#233;seau local et internet et toujours 3 users 
je red&#233;marre et l&#224; 2 users 
je reconnecte le r&#233;seau local et internet et toujours 2 users

Un autre jour avec 3 autres comptes ouverts le r&#233;sultat fut de 1 user

Quelque chose m'&#233;chappe&#8230;


----------



## p4bl0 (25 Juillet 2007)

DeniX a dit:


> J'aborde le Terminal depuis quelques jours et le r&#233;sultat d'uptime m'intrigue ;cela donne entre autres le nombre d'utilisateur connect&#233;s mais la r&#233;ponse donn&#233;e est rarement conforme.
> 
> Voici le r&#233;sultat sur un MacBook sous Tiger 10.4.10
> 21:02  up  3:36, 2 users, load averages:
> ...


c'est un fil ou faut mettre son uptime ? c'est con &#231;a change tout le temps.
23:59  up 8 days,  4:39, 3 users, load averages: 1.29 1.29 1.36 pour le miens 

Sinon chez moi &#231;a marche bien 
J'ai un PPC G4, si t'as la m&#234;me chose peut-&#234;tre que je peux t'envoyer l'executable ??


----------



## canibal (26 Juillet 2007)

et avec la commande w 
il te sort quoi?


----------



## DeniX (26 Juillet 2007)

_who_  me donne 
denis    console  Jul 26 08:58 
denis    ttyp1    Jul 26 18:12

mais _who_ n'est pas censé afficher les autres utilisateurs connectés mais simplement le nom d'utilisateur connecté, le terminal utilisé la date et heure de connexion si j'ai bien compris (réf : manfr et Mac OS X secrets de Tiger, Jaguar et panther)


----------



## canibal (26 Juillet 2007)

j'ai pas dit who....

j'ai dit w


----------



## p4bl0 (26 Juillet 2007)

canibal a dit:


> j'ai pas dit who....
> 
> j'ai dit w


Comme &#231;a ? 



Comment &#231;a non ?


----------



## canibal (26 Juillet 2007)

beh tu tapes pas who...

mais w


comme ça http://unixhelp.ed.ac.uk/CGI/man-cgi?w


----------



## DeniX (26 Juillet 2007)

canibal a dit:


> j'ai pas dit who....
> 
> j'ai dit w



désolé mal interprété (je débute avec Terminal)

voici _w_ sur un macbook avec un seul compte
21:52  up  3:21, *2 users*, load averages: 0.72 0.71 0.51

donc je ne pige pas les 2 users


----------



## DeniX (26 Juillet 2007)

canibal a dit:


> beh tu tapes pas who...
> 
> mais w
> comme ça http://unixhelp.ed.ac.uk/CGI/man-cgi?w



merci je préfère manfr
pas à l'aise avec l'anglais


----------



## p4bl0 (26 Juillet 2007)

DeniX a dit:


> 21:52  up  3:21, *2 users*, load averages: 0.72 0.71 0.51


En dessous de cette ligne w te donne une table avec les users copie là ici


----------



## DeniX (26 Juillet 2007)

voilà : 

22:19  up  3:48, 2 users, load averages: 0.39 0.31 0.36
USER     TTY      FROM              LOGIN@  IDLE WHAT
brigitte console  -                18:32    3:47 -
brigitte p1       -                22:19       - w
ordinateur-de-brigitte:~ brigitte$


----------



## canibal (26 Juillet 2007)

et depuis combien de temps dis tu avoir fait ton dernier reboot?


----------



## DeniX (26 Juillet 2007)

canibal a dit:


> et depuis combien de temps dis tu avoir fait ton dernier reboot?



je ne sais pas précisément mais ça date de ce matin il est éteint tous les soirs


----------



## p4bl0 (26 Juillet 2007)

bon ben y a pas de souci tout marche bien tu as bien deux users 

C'est normal, il y a celui qui utilise OS X, et quand tu te log dans le terminal &#231;a ajoute un user.

Par exemple avec iTerm si j'ouvre 3 onglets (ou dans le Terminal si tu ouvre 3 fen&#234;tres), tu aura un truc du genre :

```
22:25  up 1 day, 12:05, 4 users, load averages: 1.96 1.76 1.66
USER     TTY      FROM              LOGIN@  IDLE WHAT
p4bl0    console  -                Wed10   1day  -
p4bl0    p1       -                22:24       - -bash
p4bl0    p2       -                22:25       - -bash
p4bl0    p3       -                22:25       - w
```


----------



## DeniX (26 Juillet 2007)

si je comprends bien cela ne concerne que les utilisateurs qui se connecte au terminal ?


----------



## bompi (27 Juillet 2007)

D'o&#249; la colonne TTY.
Le surprenant est donc que le _premier_ user qui s'est logg&#233; sur la machine est pris en compte (TTY=console) mais pas les suivants.


----------



## canibal (27 Juillet 2007)

les p1 p2 p3 sont les terminaux lancé depuis la console primaire....(xwindow)

por ejemplo, quand tu lances osx.... par défaut il se charge tout seul du lancement de ton gentil xwindow, enfin de ton environnement graphique quoi...

ensuite chaque fois que tu vas ouvrir un terminal tu va créé une nouvelle session appellée p* xterm en bash, qui sont elle même fille de console mais pas considérée de la même façon puisque tu garde une notion de mère fille (si je kill console (promprement j'entends) les filles seront killées également (dépendance par héritage.... et blablabla machin.... pas cours d'algorimie ici ))....


----------



## bompi (27 Juillet 2007)

DeniX a dit:


> si je comprends bien cela ne concerne que les utilisateurs qui se connecte au terminal ?


Il faut plutôt considérer la formulation inverse : on ne compte que les terminaux ouverts.


canibal a dit:


> les p1 p2 p3 sont les terminaux lancé depuis la console primaire....(xwindow)
> 
> por ejemplo, quand tu lances osx.... par défaut il se charge tout seul du lancement de ton gentil xwindow, enfin de ton environnement graphique quoi...


Avec OS X, ce n'est que rarement que l'on trouve X11 lancé d'entrée ... On n'est pas sur Linux, *BSD ou autres UNIX.


----------



## FjRond (13 Août 2007)

Alors là, il y a quelque chose que je ne comprends pas:

```
% uptime
 11:45am  up 1 jour 13:53,  0 usager,  charge moyenne: 1,08, 1,65, 1,85
% w                                         
11:45  up 1 day, 13:53, 2 users, load averages: 1,55 1,79 1,90
USER     TTY      FROM              LOGIN@  IDLE WHAT
frangi   console  -                Sam21   1day  -
frangi   p2       -                Sam22   1day  ./camlgrenouille -at -f user.c
```
Deux consoles ouvertes en permannce, *0 usager ! *


----------



## FjRond (13 Août 2007)

Apparemment, il y a un problème avec la version d'_uptime:
_

```
% /usr/bin/uptime
15:43  up 1 day, 17:51, 2 users, load averages: 0,45 0,61 1,01
% uptime
  3:43pm  up 1 jour 17:51,  0 usager,  charge moyenne: 0,57, 0,63, 1,01
```
Ma version par défaut est celle installée par fink (avec les coreutils). La version est la 6.9. Impossible de connaître la version de /usr/bin/uptime : l'option _--version_ est inopérante.


----------



## clampin (17 Août 2007)

```
[davidremacle@Stargates ~]$ uptime
 8:20  up 2 days, 45 mins, 2 users, load averages: 0.16 0.28 0.37
[davidremacle@Stargates ~]$ w
 8:20  up 2 days, 45 mins, 2 users, load averages: 0.15 0.27 0.37
USER     TTY      FROM              LOGIN@  IDLE WHAT
davidrem console  -                Wed09   1day  -
davidrem p1       -                 8:17       - w
```

davidrem console est mon user qui est dans le finder et p1 est celui du terminal qui ex&#233;cute la commande w.

C'est cela ?


----------

